
Show HN: Software Deployment Strategies – Part 1 – Introduction - ykameshrao
https://www.ykameshrao.com/post/software-deployment-strategies-part-1-introduction
======
brudgers
Interesting article, thanks. Not quite in the spirit of 'Show HN'. There is
nothing to play with or try out. Probably should just be a regular post.

